# 3 failed icsi cycles, looking for some ideas for what to try next ....



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hi All

As the title says I've now had 3 failed icsi cycles. I have an amh of 4.7 (well last year it was) hubby's sperm is fine now

1st cycle - short protocol menopur 375, 10 egg 6 mature 3 fertilised 2 made it to 3dt - bfn 

2nd cycle - short protocol again gonal f 375, 11 eggs 5 mature 2 fertilised and 2 top embryos 2dt bfn 

3rd cycle- short antagonist protocol, endo scratch - gonal f 375 10 eggs 4 mature 1 fertilised 1top quality with assisted hatching 2dt bfn 

I don't know what to do now. I haven't been able to face phoning the clinic to arrange our follow up appointment. I don't know whether I should consider changing clinics? Or stick with these as I'm settled there. I don't know what further tests I can have etc I'm just hoping that you lovely ladies will be able to help me see through the fog I'm in atm. 

Thanks in advance 

Em xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Em

I'm sorry for your failed cycles  

From your results, whilst you are getting a good egg yield each cycle it seems like you are getting less than 50% mature eggs... How long are they stimming u for? Perhaps a few extra days may be what u need to get a few more mature eggs, this could be a question for your clinic. I would also recommend even just a consultation with another clinic, perhaps a fresh set of eyes can add a bit of value, suggest something different.

Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Thanks bambibaby - immature eggs is something I plan on asking about at my follow up. The last twice they have been torn between a Monday and Wednesday egg collection and gone for the Monday both times so maybe they should have waited. Although last time I was in horrendous pain by the Monday and would have popped my follicles myself given the chance lol. I will book an appointment at another clinic too, like you say a fresh pair of eyes may help. 

It's lovely to hear from you, I remember you getting your BFP on the low amh group when I was having my 1st cycle. I'm so pleased to see from your signature that everything is ok, I bet you can't wait to have your little miracle in your arms  

Em xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you  it still doesn't seem real to be honest  

Yeh it's a difficult one with the eggs, I know my cycle failed to produce mature eggs, there is an optimum time and they don't want to stim the larger ones for too long or their quality will suffer too. 

However, given the fact you've now had 3 cycles with them they know enough about up ur body and how it responds so should have addressed this. That's why perhaps another clinics opinion may be beneficial at this stage?

Wishing u lots of luck & I know we will be hearing some great news from u soon     Xx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I have been looking for IVF abroad and some clinics are doing IVM, which is where they take all the immature eggs and mature them in the lab. I'm using an egg donor next time so it's not relevant to me so I didn't read into the details but it might be worth a look for you? I just remember thinking that would be great to have not wasted the immature eggs. I didn't look at success rates but it was the same price as regular IVF


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi ladies

Sorry about your situation Em  I got
another bfn yesterday so now also
looking at what could be done next time?!

I've had two fresh ICSI cycles and 1 FET.
Long protocol on first round produced too
many eggs; short protocol on this last one
produced too few arrrgg!! I'm guessing
I'll stay on SP but up my meds (I was only on
75 iu Gonal F to begin with to prevent ohss).
I've been reading some v positive outcomes
from ladies who've had an endo scratch. It's
something I'm going to ask about at my follow
up but I'm not sure if offered to NHS patients?
Anyone have any experience of this procedure
as an NHS patient? Feeling really rubbish after
yesterday's bfn but still praying ICSI could work
one day! Btw I didn't realise that the expulsion 
of non-implanted embryoes would feel like a
m/c - ouch bit of shock last night!! Last night me
and DH both said never again - this morning ... 
well we'll see 

Thanks ladies and good luck with your dreams 

X


----------

